# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  New Logo is up!

## Eddie

Let me know what you think.  Just had a new logo made (you should be able to see it at the top right of this site).  If you still see the old one, clear your browser cache and reload.

Let me know what you think.

Ed

----------


## Marcus

Sorry to be a spoil Sport, I think it looks a bit thrown together, many font, sizes, colors...
I think one possible logo could be a 3D/2D Grid turning to a solid shape from left to right, possibly with a silhouetted extruder nozzlre or laser beam. But more typographic then drawn. Hard to explain ;-)
If I have more time I'll sketch what I have in mind.

----------


## Eddie

I would love to see what you have in mind.
ed

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> I would love to see what you have in mind.
> ed



If you could toss a larger version of the new logo my way, I can make an actual printable model of the logo. I already have an idea for it in my mind, but it would take a but to get the fonts and stuff right.

It can be done, and I would love to be the one to do it!

----------

